

Ask HN: Should we pivot our idea? - rukshn

We were working on a small startup that helps people to find good restaurants/hotels and give directions to them and give reviews about the locations.<p>This was before Foursqare started focusing more on exploring places and specially on places on food.<p>We've like just got started and still have only handful of users, so there is no chance of competing with foursquare.<p>Should we pivot our idea to something else like event/trip organizing using the locations we have? or what's the good idea to change this in to? Thanks
======
redspark
have you been talking to your customers? Use the customer development process
to determine what is worth building.

